# Tabletop Dragons and Warriors - a thread in Miniature



## Overread (Apr 27, 2013)

Had a peek and was sure we had a thread on this, but it seems it might have slipped down into the deep and dark unknown places where ancient threads sleep the sleep of dreams.

So time for a fresh young thread on miniatures! Be they for RPGs, DnD, Warhammer or generally any Wargame! What are the ranges you play and game with on the luck of the dice - what models have you painted and made - or even converted!

Have you some pride and joys of models that you've put together or a game system that you think we all should have heard of and played with or should try out? 

Really almost anything goes in this thread so lets see where we end up 

Myself I recently (ok month or so ago) purchased a very big dragon, biggest model I ever bought (ok not strictly true, but certainly the most expensive!). A mighty Archangel 






Still wingless as I've got to add magnets and a metal rod into the wings so that they can detach for transport (for this model games upon the table if I ever get a game in of Warmachine/Hordes)


----------



## Plank (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks very good!

I used to be into modelling, and I'm sure I've got some pictures kickig around which I could upload!


----------

